# Thirst while Riding



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Camel Pack: Stays cold, no time wasted refilling, stays out o the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> Camel Pack: Stays cold, no time wasted refilling, stays out o the way.:thumbsup:


I second the Camelpak.


----------



## nooboarder (Feb 26, 2013)

i got the same platypus. it is awesome. easy to stuff in your jacket and holds a fuckton of water. super strong and won't break -- have fallen strait on it multiple times. also there's an extension that turns it into a camelback if you want that


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I got this too but don't carry it. Maybe I should...

Gum seems to work OK for short term and I also carry water / gatorade in my pack, when I have a pack. And a flask :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't like the extra weight at all. Proper hydration the night before makes a huge difference. I usually drink water/oj/a beer on the way to the mountain and parking lot, then riding hard and going till lunch is no problem. I get thirsty but its not unbearable and its better than ridiing weighed down. 

If you ride with a bunch of shit anyway, then the bottle you showed in the pic works great, I have several of those for my dog's summer hiking pack as well as a couple extra I carry in my own for her on longer hikes.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thermos with hot sweet tea in backpack, additional Camelback if hiking.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I would be down for something like this. At the moment i get Aquarius - an sports drink sold here in Japan, in a 200ml or so plastic pouch thing like that Platypus.

Would be great to have a reusable solution - as long as it is tested for direct falls on it etc


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

Water is everywhere at the snow. Just eat the snow that has not been skied/board on....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

at the resort i'd just throw a small platypus in my pocket, or even better - two or three capri suns!

in the bc usually a nalgene bottle in my backpack or sled... not too long ago i picked up a couple of bottles of snowcone syrup from the dollar store. just scoop up a patch of fresh and drizzle on some syrup and :yahoo:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

camelback, underneath the jacket so the nipple and tube don't freeze.

and a flask of hard liquor in my jacket, for on-lift encouragement


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Camelback. And I've always read that eating snow is a terrible way to fight dehydration as your body expends too much energy warming it up.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

The Deacon said:


> Camelback. And I've always read that eating snow is a terrible way to fight dehydration as your body expends too much energy warming it up.


Im pretty sure this only applies to survival type situations... snow tastes delicious.

For me I get my hydration from licking frost off the steel on the chairlift.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

Early in the season the majority of our snow is man made. No chemicals are added and the drawn water is filtered.

That being said, I've seen stuff in the pond that doesn't "look" healthy. I've also seen the ends of our snow cane machines and they don't look pretty either.

I do NOT recommend eating the snow at Granite Peak in Wisconsin.

Personally, I fill a hip flask with vodka and always have cold PBR in my car which is located at the bottom of my favorite lift.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

when i go for big terrain......., Dakine heli 11L pack with H20 bladder (think it holds about 50 to 60oz of water), a great bag and the drinking tube is insulated too, highly recommend it!


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Quick run into a lodge or on-hill restaurant and slam a couple liters of juice/vitamin water at a time every couple hours...


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

we a group of trees that we make our first run to and ditch a bunch of gatorade, redbull, H2O etc, then come back several hrs later to get hydrated

P.S. dont litter


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

assuming you dont carry a back pack that flexible bottle would be good... until you take a good digger and it pops and your soaked... but usually i carry a bottle in the back pack and fill it up when i need too.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I gotta agree with the hydration before in the form of a morning beer. hydration at lunch in the form of...beer, and DEFINITELY hydrating after with...beer. I mean, ill chug a big glass of water before each one too...but nothing quenches like a cold one.
My personal favorite is when me and a buddy carry a sixer up the first chair, have one each then stash 4 in the snow by a tree and voila, cold beer-breaks on mountain all day. i like beer. 

Beer! by PSYCHOSTICK [OFFICIAL VIDEO] "Beer is good and stuff" - YouTube

Shred that is GENIUS!:eusa_clap:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> at the resort i'd just throw a small platypus in my pocket, or even better - two or three capri suns!
> 
> in the bc usually a nalgene bottle in my backpack or sled... not too long ago i picked up a couple of bottles of snowcone syrup from the dollar store. just scoop up a patch of fresh and drizzle on some syrup and :yahoo:


Couple airline bottles of vodka and you might have something here :laugh:

Oh wait...this was about hydration...never mind


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Banjo said:


> I gotta agree with the hydration before in the form of a morning beer. hydration at lunch in the form of...beer, and DEFINITELY hydrating after with...beer. I mean, ill chug a big glass of water before each one too...but nothing quenches like a cold one.
> My personal favorite is when me and a buddy carry a sixer up the first chair, have one each then stash 4 in the snow by a tree and voila, cold beer-breaks on mountain all day. i like beer.
> 
> Beer! by PSYCHOSTICK [OFFICIAL VIDEO] "Beer is good and stuff" - YouTube
> ...


I bet Shred's method would be delicious with apple pie shine, tuaca, fireball, midori......I am kinda leery of eating any snow...there's always wierd shit in the air that the snow catches on the way down, for example this week our second dumping was chock full of dust blowing out of the southwest and all the snow is streaked reddish brown...ewwww.....

Banjo man I smell what ur steppin in, there's water in beer fools!!!:yahoo:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> I bet Shred's method would be delicious with apple pie shine, tuaca, fireball, midori......I am kinda leery of eating any snow...there's always wierd shit in the air that the snow catches on the way down, for example this week our second dumping was chock full of dust blowing out of the southwest and all the snow is streaked reddish brown...ewwww.....
> 
> Banjo man I smell what ur steppin in, there's water in beer fools!!!:yahoo:


There is nothing on the snow that you arent breathing in....


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Cant you just drink a gatorade from your trunk at lunch? :dunno:

Thats what I do. You're not running an ultra marathon through death valley.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

EastCoastChris said:


> Cant you just drink a gatorade from your trunk at lunch? :dunno:
> 
> Thats what I do. You're not running an ultra marathon through death valley.


Really.
What's with all the alcohol consumption while riding?
I guess nothing rehydrates quite like alcohol?:icon_scratch:
Maybe it helps tweak those cab 360 jumps? I don't get it.

Now _*after*_ riding while sitting in the hot tub...

Yah, there's no logic in drinking alcohol while sweating tons of water either.

Hell, drink what/when you want!:eusa_clap:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mhaas said:


> There is nothing on the snow that you arent breathing in....


That isn't true on several levels, I'm only breathing the air at one elevation for starters. Also the air I'm breathing isn't getting peed in or ridden on with waxed boards and skis before it goes in me. Also the snow gathers particulates in the air as it falls, and I can see it in the snow, I have no choice to stop breathing dusty air but the brown snow is all you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fwiw, our moisture comes straight off the pacific ocean... i would only use the snowcone mix on legit freshies.... it's just kinda a fun thing, like keeping some candy in your pocket. its not really for re-hydrating you idiots.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I don't know what your snowboard parks use to line all the jumps?:dunno:

But mine uses blue Slurpee,:dizzy: no fuckin' shit.

Dude's got a backpack full, with a pump sprayer.
If you see him you can pull up & get him to soak a nice patch anywhere you want.

I don't mind eating the snow, if it tastes like blue freezee:yahoo:

Plus my mtn got 37 feet (1109cm) of natural Snow this winter, so it's not like I was eating 6 week old snow. 

It was fresh daily:cheeky4:


TT


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

Gatorade in platypus bottles FTW. One in each front pocket. 

Makes a huge difference in my endurance. Also keep a trail mix with extra raisins in my pant pocket. 

I've stopped drinking beer when I ride. Ill have a couple belts off the jäger bottle just before I hit the mnt for the first run. That's it. Then, beer immediately after I'm done for the day. 

I last longer and feel much better with this method.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i wish they made double-sized capri suns...

mountain cooler FTW!


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> i wish they made double-sized capri suns...
> 
> mountain cooler FTW!


:huh: wouldn't that equal a platypus bottle ? :icon_scratch:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> That isn't true on several levels, I'm only breathing the air at one elevation for starters. Also the air I'm breathing isn't getting peed in or ridden on with waxed boards and skis before it goes in me. Also the snow gathers particulates in the air as it falls, and I can see it in the snow, I have no choice to stop breathing dusty air but the brown snow is all you.


fair enough and thanks but I prefer the yellow snow..










In all seriousness, I usually drink a big gulp of coke on the way up and if Im touring Ill stuff a 32 oz gatorade bottle of water in my pack. Usually drink half of it. And a handful of clean snow now and then if Im burning. My all-time favorite however is fresh snow melt running down the mountain in the springtime


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what am i gonna do, sit there and squirt two capri suns into a platy before i go ride?? fucking shit. you know where i can buy gallons of mt. cooler??? i didn't think so :blink:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> what am i gonna do, sit there and squirt two capri suns into a platy before i go ride?? fucking shit. you know where i can buy gallons of mt. cooler??? i didn't think so :blink:


Fucking dump a few boxes out on your counter, slice them all open into a pitcher and be done. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

but then i lose the flashbacks to my childhood that come with using the little orange straw and accidentally punching it thru the clear hole AND the back of the package causing a leak... or inflating the capri sun so the pressure makes it squirt out of the straw... dude i think you are trying to ruin my fun :laugh:

one of the nice things about the capri suns is i can just leave a box in my truck, a few in a backpack, in the sled bag, duffel bag, etc.. they never leak or go bad so they're just there when i want one.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> but then i lose the flashbacks to my childhood that come with using the little orange straw and accidentally punching it thru the clear hole AND the back of the package causing a leak... or inflating the capri sun so the pressure makes it squirt out of the straw... dude i think you are trying to ruin my fun :laugh:
> 
> one of the nice things about the capri suns is i can just leave a box in my truck, a few in a backpack, in the sled bag, duffel bag, etc.. they never leak or go bad so they're just there when i want one.


HA! The simple things that were once so fun. How easy they're forgotten. 

Now you got me thinking of cookie crisp and the trix rabbit. :laugh:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

pdxrealtor said:


> HA! The simple things that were once so fun. How easy they're forgotten.
> 
> Now you got me thinking of cookie crisp and the trix rabbit. :laugh:


Capri Sun, Cookie Crisp, and Trix?? Jesus you guys were spoiled. We got koolaid made into two pitchers and some dry toast.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just drink water on the way and ride with a flask and a water bottle. Seems to work from open to close for me. I'm used to going without from work though, I just drink water or whatever to make the chairlift ride go by faster. I drink alot of water thoughout the day when I'm not riding.
I don't mind carrying shit in my pockets, you hardly notice things in the cargo pants pocket.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Flask filled with bourbon and snow. Just like nature intended.

I really should drink more water on the mountain but I hate having to stop and take a leak.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

don't fucking spray ME bro!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Drinking Capri Suns make me feel like George Bush.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Drinking Capri Suns make me feel like George Bush.


cuz he has the intelligence of an eight-year-old?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Pee from the chairlift.....lol


Just whip it out while you're riding, it isn't difficult.
I do it when I'm longboarding too:eusa_clap:

There is no way, I'm the only guy that does that:dunno: 


TT


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Chug on the gondola/lift dispose at the top.

If I plan on bringing a big gatorade or sandwich or something I'll bring it to the top of the lift I most frequent go to the sidelines dig a shallow hole and bury it. Stay cold/fresh. Grab a sip/bite every time my friends decide to take their sweet ass time. 

/camelbak


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> i wish they made double-sized capri suns...
> 
> mountain cooler FTW!


Just for you Shred. They DO exist.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Hydration bladder in my backpack. 50% water, 50% gatorade. The lift is the best time to sneak a few sips (if the wind isn't blowing too hard). A liter is usually enough to last the day.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Capri Sun, Cookie Crisp, and Trix?? Jesus you guys were spoiled. We got koolaid made into two pitchers and some dry toast.


You had pitchers and a toaster? 1%er


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> You had pitchers and a toaster? 1%er


hardly. our pitchers were stolen milk jugs from the neighbors and we toasted our bread on the asphalt. You know, normal hood shit.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> hardly. our pitchers were stolen milk jugs from the neighbors and we toasted our bread on the asphalt. You know, normal hood shit.


You had asphalt?
In our gravel-laden neighbourhood...okay, I'll stop there


----------



## bboytommy (Sep 15, 2011)

I always hated wearing a backpack on the hill. Felt like it threw off my balance in the park. I was aiming for something small that you could take a few swigs when hot lapping the park or bombing the steeps.


----------



## bboytommy (Sep 15, 2011)

hahahaha. wow.

the product isn't too bad, but the presentation is just not appealing at all. pretty funny.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Was that created by OUR chomps?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

